# parts of my tooth are falling off



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

For the longest time I didn't care about my teeth. 
I kind of just started flossing this year. 
I think I saw all the great smiles on here 
and I kept thinking that I don't have white teeth. 
It became something that I worried about alot! 
Since flossing parts of my one of tooth have been falling off. 
I'm going to see a dentist next week. 

What can I do for them? I'm not a big milk drinker 
which obviously has become a problem. 
I drink water all the time and don't drink sodas. 
Is there anything that I can do to strengthen my teeth 
like take calcium supplements? 
I don't want anymore of my teeth to fall out.


----------



## TwoIdentities (Oct 19, 2011)

Drink milk dude.

It might actually be the brand of milk you are buying. Believe it or not, but different milks from different brands can have a very distinct taste. I know this because I used to live in Belgium and the milk there tastes hooorriiiblle. I moved back to Iceland 3 months ago and im chugging 1.5l of milk everyday because it just tastes so much better .

And besides, alot of the things that we eat and don't like will get better over time. I hated fish when I was younger. I felt like puking. The fish in Belgium tasted absolutely horrible. And when I moved to Iceland, the fish was still bad. But I just started to suck it up and acknowlidge the fact that fish is really healthy for you, so I ate it. Now I think fish is good.

If you don't want your teeth to fall out, brush them, floss them, and just drink the milk. It's almost like saying 'I am always tired. I never go to sleep because it is boring. I am drinking coffee now (or in your case, you would take the calcium tablets or whatever) and it got better, but now it is not helping'. For not being tired, you require sleep. For nutrients in your teeth, you need your milk.

Good luck :clap


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

Same thing happened to me - I eventually went to the dentist and it would've cost...wait for it...$7000 if I hadn't had insurance  So you might want to brace yourself...mine were in a bad way though, it def wasn't just one tooth...the dentist gasped in horror when they looked in my mouth and she honestly wouldn't believe me when I said nothing hurt, haha. 

Just make sure you go to the dentist regularly from now on and ask them there what you can do. I didn't drink cows' milk (vegan, used soy instead) for 2 years but recently switched back (worried about my health, nasty skin cracks that wouldn't heal) and my health has improved a lot. I'm sure you could just take a supplement or eat lots of spinach instead though


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Im in the same boat(except the going to the dentist part) and am interested in what others say. 

Have you thought about trying the tooth whitening kits? I think they come with a retainer like mold that holds some whitening solution that you put in your mouth over night...

As for strengthing...Milk is all I know of. Does Spinach really help? Im sure the dentist can answer all your questions..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There's milk, dairy foods, and some mouthwashes help build enamel.
I would bet you would end up with at least a crown for that tooth.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

From what I've read, whether teeth are very white or more yellowish does not indicate their strength. I use the teeth whitening kits you get at the drug store for $20 and they seem to work pretty well. Usually you put the strips on for about 20 minutes a day for a week or two.

Bruxism is really bad for the enamel. Do you grind your teeth while sleeping?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know if it works but I use ACT mouthwash w/ strengthening enamel like a mofo. I have to have dental work done next week but it's for past abuse. I really try to take better care of my teeth now. I am religious about flossing.


----------



## nemasket (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi SAgirl - actually, as an adult, drinking milk won't help strengthen your teeth. Going to the dentist is an awesome first step. Other things that you can do to help keep your teeth strong:

-Brush at least twice a day. Brushing after every meal is ideal (but most people aren't able to do this). The most important time to brush is after your last meal of the day. When you brush, try to angle the bristles at a 45 degree angle to your gums, and for each tooth, try gently jiggling the toothbrush up and down near the gumline (rather than brushing back and forth). Make sure to get all surfaces - outside, inside and top. A good dentist should have you practice brushing during your appointment - if they don't, ask them!
-Floss at least once a day. When you place the floss in-between two teeth, you want to first pull both ends of the floss to the right and rub the floss back and forth along the side of the right tooth (similar to how someone might dry their back off with a towel). Then pull the ends of the floss to the left, and repeat for the left tooth. Good flossing (like good brushing) should take about 2 minutes.
-Use a product that contains a high amount of fluoride. Over-the-counter you can use ACT mouthwash, or your dentist might give you a prescription for a high-fluoride toothpaste called Prevident. When using either of those, make sure to not rinse your mouth out with water or eat/drink for at least 30 minutes afterwards. 
-Try to limit how much sugar and simple carbs you eat. Also avoid acidic foods as much as you can - soda, apple juice, vinegar, etc. - and if you do consume something acidic or sugary make sure to drink lots of water and brush your teeth after if possible. You could also consider chewing sugar-free gum (gum that contains Xylitol has been shown to help in the prevention of cavities, but you need to chew it a lot - 4 times a day for several months at least).

And white teeth don't equal healthy teeth. Going to the dentist will help whiten your teeth (they will scrape off a lot of staining). Good luck with your dental appointment!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

The above post is the truth, though I disagree with brushing straight after acidic foods as that's when your teeth at their most vulnerable, which might make brushing more harmful than anything; I think it'd best to wait for an hour or so before brushing unless you've eaten carbs too, in which case you should brush very gently and use sugar-free gum or mouthwash first to neutralise your mouth a bit.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Part of my tooth chipped off when eating, later my dentist fixed it but was told that it would only be temporary, 2 years later its still holding, LOL


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.curetoothdecay.com/

The seminar i watched, he mentions avoid whole wheat products which most likely has phytic acid in them. These inhibit the absorption of Calcium, Zinc, Iron, and Magnesium. Also increase your intake of fat soluble vitamins. The guy also says to brush downwards as away from the gum so you don't push it upwards (do you have sensitive teeth?)


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Trochodendraceae said:


> Also, certain ingredients in toothpaste can be harmful, like fluoride.


When applied topically to teeth in low doses, this is absolutely FALSE. We're not talking about elemental fluoride nor ingestion of high doses...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't make up my mind over the water fluoridation controversy. :um I guess I should care more since I have polydipsia, but ehh. 

Bummer OP, I hope it was a molar. Other than the above, until you reach the dentist remain hydrated, avoid chewing on that side and sleeping with your head on that side. When I chipped one of my teeth I freaked out ahaha, but it's apparently very common. At least I can't see it when I smile.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh my... 
Ok. I hate flossing with braces, but I think I'll have to make a habit of it. And brushing after meals. And drinking milk.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

lazy said:


> http://www.curetoothdecay.com/
> 
> The seminar i watched, he mentions avoid whole wheat products which most likely has phytic acid in them. These inhibit the absorption of Calcium, Zinc, Iron, and Magnesium. Also increase your intake of fat soluble vitamins. The guy also says to brush downwards as away from the gum so you don't push it upwards (do you have sensitive teeth?)


Your post goes really well the the smile of that guy in your avatar :lol


----------

